# John C Reilly's show called "Check it out"



## berzerkergang (Mar 30, 2013)

Has anyone seen this? It's probably the most awkwardly funny show that I have ever seen. He made a public access looking show and he plays a really messed up host. 

If you havent seen this, you have to see the 2 seasons. 6 episodes and like 13 mins a piece.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like John C. Reilley learned alot from being on Tim and Eric Awesome Show.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Check it Out, but I would much prefer if they would just do another season of Tim And Eric Awesome Show, Great Job.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2013)

Brule's Rules is the only funny thing about T&EAS:GJ. I kinda wish Tim and Eric were dead.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 3, 2013)

haha I love Steve Brule
it's funny how he mispronounces every other word he says

Check It Out! with Dr. Steve Brule: Casino Hunks - YouTube


----------



## MikeH (Apr 3, 2013)

Check it out, ya dingus!


----------



## Somnium (Apr 13, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Brule's Rules is the only funny thing about T&EAS:GJ. I kinda wish Tim and Eric were dead.



2deep4you? 

Anything Tim & Eric touch is absolute gold and Check it Out! is no exception. "Crasino hunks break your bones if you talk with a sass-mouth!"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 14, 2013)

Somnium said:


> 2deep4you?



Yeah, that must be it.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 14, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I kinda wish Tim and Eric were dead.


wtf

why


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 17, 2013)

They probably said something bad about the US somewhere.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm incapable of imagining John C Reilly as anyone or anything except Cal Naughton Jr.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 18, 2013)

Xaios said:


> I'm incapable of imagining John C Reilly as anyone or anything except Cal Naughton Jr.



I used to see it that way until this show and now I can only see him as Steve Brule.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm gonna have to check this out. I love him in Tim and Eric, though I gotta say, that show is really funny HALF the time, and the other half, maybe I'm just getting old, but seriously, W...T...F?!?! Though at moments, they make me think of some of the weirder skits from Kids in the Hall, and I loved those back in the day.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 19, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> They probably said something bad about the US somewhere.



Oh, you.


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 22, 2013)

Reilly is genius. Tim and Eric *can* be.

I will admit, that episode of CIO where he was on the boat... oof..

Dat shrimp puke.












*broat.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 24, 2013)

When he's eating the lobster shells out of the garbage, fucking priceless.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 24, 2013)

My favourite part of any episode is when Steve is creeping on his friends through the telescope and the lady is on the shitter and her husband is in the bathroom yelling at her while washing her junk lol


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 25, 2013)

After reading this thread, I just burned through all the episodes in two days. And now I am saddened to hear that it's been cancelled. That is the quickest "Love This Show" to "Sad It's Gone" conversion for me yet.

*EDIT*, I've been lied to, season 3 in production. Apparently Wikipedia is more reliable than word of mouth, who knew?


----------



## right_to_rage (May 17, 2013)

Almost done the season, its pretty awesome but T&E still tops it for me.


----------



## vilk (May 27, 2013)

tim and eric is amazing, one one of the best recurring skits was the tricounty's only married news team and steve brule...

but how long is this show with only steve brule? i've never seen it, but I can't imagine watching a 20 minute long steve brule routine


----------

